# Tracy Mcgrady or Kobe Bryant



## Tracyfan56 (Oct 8, 2005)

Tracy or Kobe? This shouldn't even be asked, come on Rocket fans. TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! TRACY! No seriously Tracy or Kobe? Who's more popular and better?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I would have to say... yep, definately Tracy.


like Mugatu says in Zoolander: "Tracy. He's so hot right now. Tracy."


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tracy... :rbanana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I say Tracy because, but his back worries me


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

kobe.................he's more durable and he's a better defender


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Umm, guess this being in the Rockets forum most will be saying T-Mac of course!!! He definitely gets my vote!

However Kobe has picked up more votes so far in the All-Star balloting


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

TMAC is good but he's no KOBE. Kobe is way better. It makes TMAC look better because he doesn't have much help.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You get a better response if you post this in general forum. I pick Kobe. I still can't forgive TMac for all the **** he pulled in Orlando.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

This thread is pretty worthless. Post in the general. Wait, no don't... cause someone posts this every 5 minutes.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Tmac, because he actually passes the ball.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I love Tracy, but no way in hell I would take him over Kobe. Tracy on a good night will get you 35 points, shoot 50% and take 35 shots. What's not to like? Well, notice he doesn't get to the free throw line as much as Kobe. It always baffled me that Tracy doesn't take it to the rack nearly as much as he should. Kobe hustles more and constantly breaks down defenses to get his team open shots. Much better defender also. Tracy should really improve his shot selection, which is terrible now and in a few years when his legs lose a step, will be absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Kobe. He's a good defender, clutch, and he can win.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Kobe. He's a good defender, clutch, and he can win.


Kobe can't win without Shaq. Lakers with make the playoffs this year but sure as hell will not be in the Western Conference finals. San Antonio or maybe even Houston barring any major injuries.

TRACY ALL THE WAY!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Kobe can't win without Shaq. Lakers with make the playoffs this year but sure as hell will not be in the Western Conference finals. San Antonio or maybe even Houston barring any major injuries.
> 
> TRACY ALL THE WAY!


What a dummy..lol. FYI Shaq hasnt won any title withou Kobe even with (Wade, Kobe). Tmac has Yao and a bunch of good supporting cast and they're still a 2nd rd team at best. KOBE for the win.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Kobe can't win without Shaq. Lakers with make the playoffs this year but sure as hell will not be in the Western Conference finals. San Antonio or maybe even Houston barring any major injuries.
> 
> TRACY ALL THE WAY!


You forget what happened in Orlando?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> What a dummy..lol. FYI Shaq hasnt won any title withou Kobe even with (Wade, Kobe). Tmac has Yao and a bunch of good supporting cast and they're still a 2nd rd team at best. KOBE for the win.


I'm sorry, are we talking about Shaq or Kobe? Just raising a point that Kobe won't be able to do it without a bonafide big man. See you in the playoffs.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Both players are really good, but I'm going to have to go with Kobe on this one.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

WTChan said:


> You forget what happened in Orlando?


Who was on that Orlando team again..? 2003-2004 Orlando Magic The Magic were basically a two-man team(when Juwan Howard decided to show up) with the worst defense in the league. Not to mention T-Mac was out 15 games. They started scrubs at 3 positions most times. Is that really T-Mac's fault? A Laker team with Kobe, Odom, and Butler couldn't even win 40 games. Is Kobe really better? And can you come up with a better reason then what happened to the Magic and Kobe winning 3 championships?


----------



## chi_town (Oct 14, 2005)

Im going to have to go with my favorite tmac he is excitting he passes he is amazing to watch he passes the ball better then some point guards he flies in the air way better then kobe and also his shot his one of the best looking jumpers in the nba. So defintly Tmac theres noo ? :spam:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I'm sorry, are we talking about Shaq or Kobe? .


I dunno what do you think?


jdiggidy said:


> Kobe can't win without Shaq!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Kobe can't win without Shaq. Lakers with make the playoffs this year but sure as hell will not be in the Western Conference finals. San Antonio or maybe even Houston barring any major injuries.
> 
> TRACY ALL THE WAY!


Well, T-Mac can't win without Yao either.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Well, T-Mac can't win without Yao either.


Exactly and he has Yao right now. Kobe has Chris Mihm. The odds of the Rockets winning another championship with TMac vs. the Lakers with Kobe and company, edge to Houston.

Kobe will never have a big man the likes of Yao, Shaq, Duncan, or Brand again.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Kobe all the way. tracy has nothing on kobe well thats my opinion.


----------



## ClaudiaTheCoolest (Nov 14, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> Kobe all the way. tracy has nothing on kobe well thats my opinion.


ya i like kobe more to.

if u wanna back up your buddy tracy all u rockets fans then go under lakers board and go to the same
THREAD.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Tracy McGrady all the way.... :cheers:


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

This thread is a waste of bandwith


----------

